# UC Irvine new men's coach



## espola (Jan 20, 2017)

https://ucirvine.prestosports.com/sports/m-soccer/2016-17/releases/20170119qgbxeo

UC Irvine has announced a change in the leadership of its men's soccer program with the naming of Yossi Raz as head coach.*
*
Raz takes over guidance of the Anteater program after four seasons as head coach at Cal Poly Pomona.


----------

